
Air New Zealand Flight 901 - dbuxton
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_New_Zealand_Flight_901
======
mimixco
It's a shocking story of a major communications screw-up and the resulting
corporate cover-up. Probably the most interesting airline disaster in history.

There's a good documentary film about the accident, the cover-up, and the
resulting court inquiry, called Erebus: The Aftermath.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erebus:_The_Aftermath](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erebus:_The_Aftermath)

